# Showlines, Worklines, DDR & Czech in Numbers



## Nabil (Mar 22, 2010)

I know there has been many questions and postings about the differences among these bloodlines but I am hoping to compile some data for my own analysis to compare sizes and weights. 
There has been a couple of other threads talking about differences but only one (that I know of) was about sizes and weights but ended up full of desriptions, opinions, and pictures with not a lot of numbers. 
I will try to collect as much information from here and a couple of other forums and share the results. If we can keep it simple with no pictures and straight to the point, that may help us get more numbers and better results. 

Please list your dogs bloodline (percentages if mixed), age, sex, height, and weight. 

Thank you,


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok I'll play)

Masi - 2 - Female, 26" - 70#
bloodline - mom - slovakian dad- 3/4 ddr 1/4 czech


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nike -female, almost 10, 68#, 58 cm, West German working lines though her dam is Dutch.

Alexis - female, almost 7, 78#, 63 cm, West German working lines out of Nike

Vala - female, 5.5, 69#, 57 cm, West German working lines out of Nike

Deja - female, 60#, 57 cm, West German working lines with a little bit of DDR. Daughter of Vala. She is not yet 13 months.

Donovan - male, 84#, 63 cm, littermate to Deja


----------



## czech gsd (Feb 26, 2010)

Dakota.. 2 years old...26" 80# 100% czech working lines


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Cash- 3yr 10 mos-80lbs-25.5inches tall- czech z Pohranicni Straze lines.

I own his son as well but hes 3 1/2 wks old ..


----------



## Nabil (Mar 22, 2010)

Great so far, lets keep this going. Thank you all!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

all czech 10 month old female... 21 inches and 49 pounds

BYB am line male 10 y/o... 24.5ish inches, 91 pounds

ddr/czech 11 month male.... 24 inches, 70 pounds

WGr, Belgian, DDR male 5 y/o.... 26 inches, 85 pounds


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Am Show female 8 yrs ....24 inches, 65 pounds


----------



## KayElle (Mar 1, 2010)

Both American showlines: male (long coat) 8 years, 10 mos, 29 1/2 inches, 98 lbs., lean, and female plush coat 8 years, 3 mos. 26 1/2 inches, 78 lbs., lean.

I live right up Route 5 from Novi, in Commerce Township!

I'd love to know after you have sufficient data if you actually find some correlation based on lineage for height and weight!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Kaiser
West German Working
Male
11.5yo
25.75", 92lbs

Wulf
7/8 West German Working, 1/8 DDR
Male
6yo
25", 85lbs

Raven
7/8 West German Working, 1/8 DDR
Female
5yo
23.75", 74lbs

Della
West German Working (1/16 DDR.. not enough to count)
Female
4yo
23", 68lbs

Nara
3/4 DDR, 1/4 West German Working
10.5yo
22", 64lbs


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kenya
East and West German working lines (I don't know the exact combination, 'tis what I was told on this forum, I think she _looks_ more west)
Female
6 years
21", 50lb

Nikon
West German show lines (Kirschental dam, Quenn son sire)
19 months
25", 75lbs...I would estimate his adult weight around 80 or low 80s. He weighs more than he looks (he's not a large male at all but is really well muscled, nice bone, and his head keeps getting bigger)


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

Kellan - male
DDR/Czech
6 months
57 lbs.
Don't know height. I'll have to get it.

I have no idea what my girls' lineage are.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Bella 2 years old American show Line 26 inches and 75 pounds, lean.

Bo 1 Years old DDR East 70 Percent/West 29 inches and 110 pounds, not lean, not fat, keeping any eye on his weight at the moment.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody
American/German 
male
25.5''
85lbs

Isa
German Showlines
female
25.4''ish
66lbs

Akbar
1/4Czech 3/4DDR
male
80+lbs
26''


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Anton
DDR
male, a little over 2 yo
25.5'', 73lbs

I have no idea why everyone comments on how huge he is.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL Oksana I have the same thing, same sized dog. I guess it just means our dogs have good "presence".


----------



## Nabil (Mar 22, 2010)

Should I wait for another week before adding up the numbers?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Gia - Female - German Working Lines - 11yrs - 27" - 84lbs

Tilden - Male - German Showlines - 3yrs - 25" - 70lbs


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I wish I could help by posting what kind of lines Molly & Tanner are from. But good luck in your reasearch!

If anyone wants to take a guess what lines Molly might have in her, and what lines Tanner might have in him feel free to pm me.lol. I would say working, but I could be totally off.lol

But good luck!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Akbar is actually 26 3/8'' tall.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfgang 4 months old about 18 inches tall and 40 lbs DDR


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

Duke is about 65-70 lbs 22inches tall and 5 months old, mom Czech father German.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

bellamia =west german showlines totally,1 yr 4mnths 26'' and 76pounds and hopefully not still growing!


----------



## Nabil (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you all !! I will work on this and hope to have the figure ready by Monday.


----------



## Nabil (Mar 22, 2010)

Well ...unfortunately, there was not enough data to do some averaging and graphs. In each group there was at least one dog that was significantly bigger and since there was only a few in each group, that would have produced a higher average which is not right. It is still interesting to see how a couple of the bloodlines were consistent especially in height with one or two exceptions. Overall ... very interesting. Please share any thoughts you may have on this.

PS: I excluded pups under 10 months old and one BYB dog as there was no way to determine the bloodlines. (Total 6 dogs)
GSL: German Show line, GWL: German Working line, ASL: American Show line


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

It would be really weird/cool is we went back in some of the dog's bloodlines and found out most were related.lol


----------



## Nabil (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry ... I had it in a Word 2007 format and that file type is not allowed. When I change it to either PDF or Word 97-2003 it is more than the 19.5 KB allowed !! If anyone knows how to work around this, please let me know or Just PM me and I will e-mail it to whoever is interested.


----------



## Nabil (Mar 22, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> It would be really weird/cool is we went back in some of the dog's bloodlines and found out most were related.lol


Some how they are all realted !!  I am pretty sure most of the German Show lines and Working lines share few common grand sires or dams (Especially before the 80's). Same thing for the American SHowlines. With all of them including the DDR & Czech going back to the same bloodlines back in the day when there was only one type of GSD!


----------



## dukethegsd (Apr 11, 2010)

i would like to see the results i will pm you my email thanks.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Not sure if I am too late but:

Beau 
Female (spayed)
13 years old
West German Showlines
25" at withers and 90lbs

Stark
Male (intact)
1 year old
DDR x West German Showlines (50-50)
25.5" at withers and 80lbs


----------



## Nabil (Mar 22, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Not sure if I am too late but:
> 
> Beau
> Female (spayed)
> ...


I got few other dogs added on the other forum so I will add yours as well and then figure a away to link to the results.


----------

